
Line of Sight: live visualization of satellites in the line of sight above us - ingve
http://patriciogonzalezvivo.github.io/LineOfSight/
======
dx211
It's interesting to see that even with the proliferation of satellites these
days, there are only about a dozen above the continental United States right
now, with all the categories selected.

~~~
meetar
Makes sense - the contiguous US is only 1.58% of the earth's surface area.
1.58% of 2271 satellites in orbit = 35 satellites, and considering how many
orbits are equatorial, 12 feels well within the expected variance to me.

